# Oil Catch Can helps prevent CBU?



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

Does using an oil catch can help prevent CBU in BMW Diesel engines?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes. The devil is in the details of piping location, catch-can construction, and its effect on all of the sensors.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes the oily vapours & exhaust gasses mix to create that sticky goo that has plagued some. As Doug mentioned set up & construction is key on catch can.


----------



## AWDDiesel (Sep 26, 2015)

So, it seems like the catch can is a good idea but only if it is done right. Since I have no clue about how to do it right does anyone know how to do it right or better yet has anyone done the catch can successfully with a BMW diesel? BTW, I asked Berger Motor Sports if they have any oil catch can kits for the BMW diesels and they replied that they did not (even though they do have them for a lot of different gasoline motors). It will be several months before I get my 328d wagon but I am planning ahead and I figure this is the sort of mod you want to do from day 1 if you can.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

It'll only delay it. Methanol or completely closing off/removal of the EGR are the only ways to prevent it.

For your little 4 banger I would think CBU cleaning once every 60-70k miles shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

AWDDiesel said:


> So, it seems like the catch can is a good idea but only if it is done right. Since I have no clue about how to do it right does anyone know how to do it right or better yet has anyone done the catch can successfully with a BMW diesel? [ ... ]


Search around at VW TDIclub.com for the considerations as they developed their CCV filter/catch cans. Their engine compartments and older engines are not so crowded or complicated as BMW's.

If I could, I would put a vapor filter catch can in the heated blowby pipe (maybe 13717808158).


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

A catch can isn't the important part. The important part is the oil/air separator. If you can get the oil out of the intake stream, the EGR soot stays dry and blows right on through. Jeep Liberty diesel owners solved the issue with a Provent 200, but those are probably too big to put in a BMW's already packed engine compartment. My Libby showed a little CBU at 11,000 miles when I installed a Provent. At 200,000 miles now, the trace of CBU is unchanged, CBU cleaning has never been done.


----------



## akb (Apr 16, 2014)

As I read the Burger Tuninig OCC (http://www.burgertuning.com/BMW_335_oil_catch_can.html) is a good one.

In our German e90-forum there is a thread for a 330d: http://www.e90-forum.de/e90-e91-e92-e93-motor-getriebe-auspuff/59127-einbau-oil-catch-can-beim-330d.html
With a china D1 Spec OCC. But these parts must be reworked to work good.
http://www.fiestastforum.com/forum/threads/1052-DIY-Oil-Catch-Can-Install-(Baffled)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXz4ODvjczs _sl_


----------

